# DC/NY meet up (photos added 10-26-15)



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

Okay, don't want to threadjack Betsy's celebration any more.

So, just a thread to state that we may be having a meet up in DC or NY at the end of October/beginning of November.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will be in DC! (Of course, that news will probably cost us some potential attendees....).


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The weekends before or after Oct 29-Nov 2 would work for me.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

That's way too far in the future for there to be ANY certainty as to my schedule. It looks fine now, but that could change!


----------



## mlewis78 (Apr 19, 2009)

Telracs, when you go to DC, how do you travel?  I love the Amtrak ride, but I had to buy far in advance for my August trip to get the good discount (I think its' the senior rate for 62+ people).  It looked like they were going to sell out in June, so I bought it then, after I saw more possibilities in May.  I ended up going later in the day than I wanted to.  $105 RT!

I know that there are some cheap buses, but I haven't tried that.

Just wondered how you go.


----------



## Leslie (Apr 7, 2008)

I will be in Washington DC for a conference from Oct 15-18. Not sure of my travel schedule and I will be busy with the conference but still...if a meet up is happening, I might be able to make it. Just FYI.

L


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

mlewis78 said:


> Telracs, when you go to DC, how do you travel? I love the Amtrak ride, but I had to buy far in advance for my August trip to get the good discount (I think its' the senior rate for 62+ people). It looked like they were going to sell out in June, so I bought it then, after I saw more possibilities in May. I ended up going later in the day than I wanted to. $105 RT!
> 
> I know that there are some cheap buses, but I haven't tried that.
> 
> Just wondered how you go.


i go amtrak. i usually get a train early in the day before the rates go up.


----------



## geoffthomas (Feb 27, 2009)

I think this would be a good thing.
There hasn't been a KB meet for a long time, right?


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

Of course, the trains also run _from_ D.C. _to_ NYC.


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

NogDog said:


> Of course, the trains also run _from_ D.C. _to_ NYC.


It's true! Buses, too!


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

due to circumstances beyond my control


Spoiler



letting people slit my throat


 i will be available a bit earlier....


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I could meet anytime on October 24th or 25th. I could also meet anytime on the 29th or 30th.

I could meet late on the 23rd or at lunch on the 31st if that was the only time someone could come, but those are travel days, so would prefer not to...

I would suggest Union Station again, but am open-minded.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

*bump*

Slight modification, I could meet the 24th, 25th, and probably 26th. And still on 29th or 30th. Alas, none of the other hoped-for out of town guests seem to be in the cards....


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I could meet on the 25th or the 26th after 1PM.  Will be in Houston for the International Quilt Festival the end of October. 

Betsy


----------



## Ann in Arlington (Oct 27, 2008)

25 is out for me. 26 is possible if it's an afternoon thing (after 10:30 a.m. to before 5 p.m.).  29 and 30 look good pretty much any time -- as of this moment.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

If we're talking DC, 24-26 is out for me. If we're talking NYC, could possibly swing the 25th.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

New York is not on my schedule this time, but I will make it there eventually!

How about the afternoon of the 26th? I'd suggest union station again. Tell me the time to meet.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

I'll be at the Textile Museum from 12-1 PM near the the Foggy Bottom metro stop--lots of places to eat near that metro stop. (For that matter, anyone who wants to join me for Mondays at the Museum at the Textile museum is welcome!) Or I can get over to Union Station soon after 1PM.

Mondays at the Museum: Tales from the Crypt--Medical Schools and Grave Robbing in 19th Century Washington. It's free!

http://museum.gwu.edu/dc-mondays-museum

Betsy


----------



## telracs (Jul 12, 2009)

so, did anyone meet up today?


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

I will try to make it to the Mondays at the museum thing tomorrow. I'm fine with meeting up afterwards someplace if and or anyone else wants join us!


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Hooded Claw said:


> I will try to make it to the Mondays at the museum thing tomorrow. I'm fine with meeting up afterwards someplace if and or anyone else wants join us!


Cool!

Here are walking directions from the Foggy Bottom stop to the Textile Museum, for those wondering how far it is. It's a nice neighborhood, mostly through the GW campus.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

Ann in Arlington said:


> 25 is out for me. 26 is possible if it's an afternoon thing (after 10:30 a.m. to before 5 p.m.). 29 and 30 look good pretty much any time -- as of this moment.


Ann, if you're the only other one and you want to meet Claw and me (I'll have your England gift), maybe come to Foggy Bottom about 1:15? We can meet you there? Lots of restaurants in the area. Text me as I'll be leaving here in about fifteen-twenty minutes.

You can use www.wmata.com to figure out timing on the metro. I use it all the time and have found it pretty reliable. You do need to know the actual name of the metro stop you want to use.

Claw--you can text me at my phone number (I PM'd you). I'll probably get to Foggy Bottom early, as I'll try to snag a good parking space at my local metro station and they go fast. I may be wandering around the Textile Museum ahead of the talk. If you don't make it to the talk, we can figure out plans! (Though reception inside the TM is wonky, FYI, it kind of comes and goes, but I'll step outside to check.)

Betsy


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Betsy and I met and listened to a lecture on grave robbing (!), then visited Einstein's statue and had lunch. I'm still exploring, posting while I take a load off, but I will post a photo this evening.


----------



## Betsy the Quilter (Oct 27, 2008)

The Claw considering grave robbing....










It was actually quite an interesting talk!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

Sneaky! I didn't even know you took that! Are you sure you aren't a melodrama villain?

I'm now waiting in the crush at the Metro station to go to my hotel


----------



## crebel (Jan 15, 2009)

I'm so glad you two were able to meet for contemplation of grave robbing and lunch!  I'm sorry my trip fell through and I wasn't able to join you.


----------



## The Hooded Claw (Oct 12, 2009)

And here we are with Uncle Albert!

(Oops, had to fix the photo)
Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

